# lan servers are restricted to all local clients Class c(counter strike)



## kris78164 (Nov 7, 2004)

I have just recently installed counter strike.But when i go to the servers...and pick one it loads for a secand....and gives me the message of lan servers are restricted to all local clients Class c

|||||||||||PLZ HELP|||||||||||||||


----------



## squidboy (Dec 29, 2004)

kris78164 said:


> I have just recently installed counter strike.But when i go to the servers...and pick one it loads for a secand....and gives me the message of lan servers are restricted to all local clients Class c
> 
> |||||||||||PLZ HELP|||||||||||||||


Are you trying to start a server or play CS? In general, only starting a server would generate that message. If that's the case, try this solution:

http://steampowered.custhelp.com/cg...nZlcnMgYXJlIHJlc3RyaWN0ZWQ*&p_li=&p_topview=1


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Make sure you install Steam...I think that message was displayed when WON clients would try to connect to Steam servers, now that everything is on Steam, you have to install Steam in order to play.


----------



## kris78164 (Nov 7, 2004)

Ya but when i install steam....i register.And get a message invalid cd key?Is thr a special way 2 right ur cd key or what?


----------



## kris78164 (Nov 7, 2004)

????


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Did you buy your copy of Counter-Strike from a retail store? If you bought it used, then the person before you probably already registered the CDkey with Steam. Since Steam only allows one account per CD-key, you'll have to get the account from the person who registered it, but there's really no way to make them give it to you. If you did buy it from a retail store, then check out the Steam FAQ, you may be able to get them to register it, and if you can't, then you have to pay $10 to have them send you a new one...or just go to the store and get one.

Oh, and the only way to play Counter-Strike, Half-Life, and other HL mods is through Steam now, so you have to use it to play...the old method (WON) was shut down by Valve a while ago to support their new Steam system.


----------

